# Please Critique the bucks



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

I looking to get semen straws to better my herd. Which one would you pick for you herd and why?

http://www.sunshineboergoats.com/studbucks.html

I need people that really know what to look for, because I don't.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I like Polar Express. I dont know what to look for either.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Can you post pictures of your does?


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Can you post pictures of your does?


I could...if that would help figure out which buck.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It would  I was going to ask the same


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

robin4 said:


> I could...if that would help figure out which buck.


Yep... It helps a lot when choosing a buck.   That way you can see what you want to improve on your does and choose a buck that is really good in those areas.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

robin4 said:


> I looking to get semen straws to better my herd. Which one would you pick for you herd and why?
> http://www.sunshineboergoats.com/studbucks.html
> I need people that really know what to look for, because I don't.


They are all good. The thing I like about that farm is their semen prices are reasonable for the quality of the bucks. I don't mind buying 10 straws at a time though. 
If you want to stick some genetics into your herd that are proven and people have heard of, then it's hard to go wrong with that Polar Express. The price is the same as the others. He has sort of an interesting chest IMO. If his chest doesn't bother you, then no big deal. Cat in the Hat also is proven. I've heard his babies tend to be rather "short" height wise. He takes after the Ruger breeding from his mother. He is the most likely buck out of those to give you color if you breed a red doe to him. Game On died I think, but he won every show he was in pretty much. He carries on that Polar look. That PSI buck is doing pretty well already throwing show winners. He is completely different bred. That picture of him is obviously of when he was still just a kid. I'd like to see what he looks like now. 
A person should remember that what a buck looks like is not always exactly what you will get. Some bucks pass on those good genes more than others. That's why I let the ABGA ennoblement points help me decide too. Not only, but too. As many points as Polar and Cat have, they can not be bad bucks and they must pass it on.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Here are the two doe's I want to breed. They are both 2 and 1/2 years old.

The first one is tall and long, very tall.

Second one is very tall.

The last picture was taken by the previous owner. She looks better when posed. Also a little younger, and he said she was a little run down after nursing kids. I've only had her a couple of months.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

robin4 said:


> Here are the two doe's I want to breed. They are both 2 and 1/2 years old.
> 
> The first one is tall and long, very tall.
> 
> Second one is very tall.


Polar Express. Your does have "feminine". They could use meat.
And again, Polar is proven and the same price.

I like your does, BTW.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's my opinion: Nice girls... I would like to see some more squareness though. What I mean by this is making them more level through their backs, flatter from hips-pins, etc. Based on this here are the two I would breed them to if they were mine:

1st: 2SONS Iron Man (I think he is the largest and flattest backed buck on the page! I can't see his hips-pins, but he would compliment your does length as well.)

2nd: Cat's on the Prowl (Very nice buck... I think he has nice muscling (even though he is young in the photo). He is a bit short, but since your does appear to be very long they would kind of "cancel out" and you would most likely get something in-between. He also appears to have more capacity in case you were to keep a doe out of him.)

Note: This is just IMO. I'm not very good with judging, but this is what I saw.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*These 3 bucks are not all legs, your Does have a lot of leg on them. You don't want to leggy of a buck to breed them to.
The bucks also have good muscle which your Does need.
The bucks have good length.

Your Does have good neck length and should compliment any of these bucks.

*
*AABG Stimulus Package

SGR CAT'S ON THE PROWL

**S G R Polar's Game On*


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Iron Man...he'll add some design, bone, overall width, rib shape, and strong top line. Good breed character as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think Iron Man is my fave, but I would really, really like to see what P.S.I looks like now! Really, all of them are nice... Can't go wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Iron man is nice but, I feel, he will put too much leg on the kids with those Does. I personally don't like a lot of leg. JMO
I want the goat to be all around square and put together evenly, all the way around, too much leg, makes them look awkward, which Iron man is pushing the too leggy thing for me.

It is up to you, on if you want more leg or not.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Guess it depends on your goals. Are you trying to raise ABGA show goats or wethers, or ?????


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I personally don't like Iran Man either. He looks to much like a doe and very leggy. I like bucks to be very massive and thick and not so much of a neck. IMO I don'T think he would be the best for your does. Both of you does need some more mass and muscle like everyone has said, Iron Man...just doesn't cut it for me. (He has a weird front too!) That is just MO though. 

Like Tenacross said Polar Express would be a great option. I think he would really add some meat and mass on those does. The kids that I have seen from him have been large framed and meaty. Cat's on the Prowl looks really nice too and has a super straight top and level hip...another thing that could improve on your does. He also is nice and meaty and looks more like a buck.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

BCG said:


> Guess it depends on your goals. Are you trying to raise ABGA show goats or wethers, or ?????


 I would like to raise show goats....I like the idea of raising goat people want to keep around instead of slattering them. Mine are pets.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

I appreciate all the advise.

So far, my girls are leggy, lack muscle, and need to be more square. So I will pick a short, muscular square buck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds good.  Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you decided that way. You should be happy with the results.


----------

